# Out of business, for a bit!



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey fellas, had to have a pretty good surgery on the right shoulder today so I can't build for a little while. Fixed a big tear in the rotator cuff, screwed and tied my bicep tendon back on my shoulder, fixed a ligament, trimmed a bunch of crud & cut off a big bone spur. Needless to say, I'll be bored as heck on the couch a few days. Y'all post some good work to keep me entertained! lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

From anything I have ever heard, the physical therapy involved to get full function again after shoulder surgery is no fun. I hope you do well.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> From anything I have ever heard, the physical therapy involved to get full function again after shoulder surgery is no fun. I hope you do well.


 Yeah, said it was 5-6 months for a full recovery. It was a 26 year old injury and I already lived in a good amount of pain. I'm excited to try to cast a rod using my shoulder again some day!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good wishes for a full recovery. I have heard painful stories on the rehab....but push through it and get the movement back.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Hope you have a full and uneventful recovery! Stop holding fish like in your avatar. HA!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Goags said:


> Hope you have a full and uneventful recovery! Stop holding fish like in your avatar. HA!


Yup, I won't be holding fish like that for a while! I have a tiny infusion pump hooked up to me for a few days. I have had virtually no pain so far. Pretty amazing!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Get well soon buddy.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

The rehab isn't going to be pleasant but do what the therapist tell you to do and do it all. Can't promise how it will turn out for you but by the sounds of it is was in pretty bad shape and it will be much better than before the surgery. Prayers for you brother! Remember you can always give Mac some ****! LOL!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It got so bad for me I could not get my billfold out of my back pocket. Had the surgery, big chunk of bone cut off and I forgot what else they did to the rotator cup. I did the rehab myself. First few days I kept it ice cold. The sports doc told me I had to go to rehab and I told him no way. Heard bad stories about rehab. He gave me a small book with instructions on self rehab. I did exactly what it said. I can now cast all day and cast longer than some young folks. It will take some time but you will be glad you had the work done. Time will go by quick except the first few days. Yeh I went totally crazy the first few days. Good luck.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Man it's going to be tough but you will be much happier fishing without the pain!


----------



## Hatfield (Dec 10, 2015)

Good luck. My dad went in with a bone spur and a partial repair but when they got into his shoulder they found a full thickness tear and had to add some screws. I can tell you from taking care of him that the worst time you are going to have is when you start getting use of the arm back. After he got out of the sling he forgets and tries to use the arm on accident. It causes him more pain than when he had just got home and was on the good meds.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah, mine was worse once they got in too. Screws, tears, scar tissue...... Had my first rehab today. Two days after surgery and he was able to move it 90 degrees in two directions. I still have a infusion pump and a pic line for a nerve block so I still have no to very little pain. I know it's gonna be a long road to recovery. I'm going to do everything they say and nothing more!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i went through basically same surgery you had 2yrs ago, took me almost a yr to going again.
therapy is a bear


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Nerve blocker ran out around 6:00am Thursday and oh man this sucks,


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

bone spur shredded all tendons (?) whatevers there out of my right shoulder aug. 2014 and i didn't go to dr. till dec and had surgery days later. THEY LIE when they tell ya "in 3 months you'll never know it happened". he pulled the muscles up 1/8" and screwed em in w/a plate to the bone. insur. ran out 32 visits into rehab. good thing i was retired cause my job required me to draw a gun from a holster if necessary and that wasn't gonna happen. people no longer greet me with "how ya doin?" now its "hows the shoulder". welcome to the club! ice will become your best friend at 3 AM.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

sergeant69 said:


> bone spur shredded all tendons (?) whatevers there out of my right shoulder aug. 2014 and i didn't go to dr. till dec and had surgery days later. THEY LIE when they tell ya "in 3 months you'll never know it happened". he pulled the muscles up 1/8" and screwed em in w/a plate to the bone. insur. ran out 32 visits into rehab. good thing i was retired cause my job required me to draw a gun from a holster if necessary and that wasn't gonna happen. people no longer greet me with "how ya doin?" now its "hows the shoulder". welcome to the club! ice will become your best friend at 3 AM.


Yeah Serg, the ice is my buddy! I really don't let me taking the codine. Makes me sick & loopy! I do take I to sleep at night. Dr told me 5-6 months.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I feel for you, Brother. I had the surgery October 27th, so I am 9 weeks in. The first 4 or 5 days are the worst. Hopefully you got some good drugs. Take them as soon as the schedule says you can. Don't wait for it to start hurting. Your first goal is to get out of that %$#$#@$% &^$%&^% sling (as you will soon start calling it). Do the rehab. The first goal will be to get your range of motion back, and that hurts big time. Then you will start on strengthening. I am looking forward to getting back to fishing and golfing. Hang in there. It will get better.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

pknight6 said:


> I feel for you, Brother. I had the surgery October 27th, so I am 9 weeks in. The first 4 or 5 days are the worst. Hopefully you got some good drugs. Take them as soon as the schedule says you can. Don't wait for it to start hurting. Your first goal is to get out of that %$#$#@$% &^$%&^% sling (as you will soon start calling it). Do the rehab. The first goal will be to get your range of motion back, and that hurts big time. Then you will start on strengthening. I am looking forward to getting back to fishing and golfing. Hang in there. It will get better.


Sorry, didn't notice the original date. You should be over the hump.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

colbyntx said:


> Hey fellas, had to have a pretty good surgery on the right shoulder today so I can't build for a little while. Fixed a big tear in the rotator cuff, screwed and tied my bicep tendon back on my shoulder, fixed a ligament, trimmed a bunch of crud & cut off a big bone spur. Needless to say, I'll be bored as heck on the couch a few days. Y'all post some good work to keep me entertained! lol


Had pretty much the same thing done 3 years ago. Took 6 months to get full range of motion and strength back. Rehab will be painful when stretching upward and getting it loosened up after having to wear the sling. It was bad enough that I have not had my left one done. Maybe a year after it hangs like wet spagetti.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

wishing you a speedy recovery. hope you're back on the water soon (as soon as can be expected anyway)

i need to go in for my right shoulder as well. been putting it off for 7+ years. I keep telling myself i'm gonna do it and then backing out.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

juan valdez said:


> wishing you a speedy recovery. hope you're back on the water soon (as soon as can be expected anyway)
> 
> i need to go in for my right shoulder as well. been putting it off for 7+ years. I keep telling myself i'm gonna do it and then backing out.


Hey Juan, I'm only on day 8 post-op so I can't tell you yet to get it done. I can tell you that my injuries were 26 years old and even though they had to do a lot more cleaning up in there, the procedure is so much better than it was in the 80's! I just can't wait to be able to button my paints!


----------

